# little cucumber patch



## amberg (Jun 17, 2016)

Any of you gardeners have a cuke patch, This is my 3 plants, they will make way more than we can eat.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Jun 19, 2016)

Looking good Amberg.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 20, 2016)

yes, we had 2 cuke patches... one did well, other is still out of control... can't eat 'em quick enuff! lol. burpless.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 20, 2016)

I know... I know!... but I couldn't resist (from wtf)


----------



## chuckwood (Jun 20, 2016)

amberg said:


> Any of you gardeners have a cuke patch, This is my 3 plants, they will make way more than we can eat.



You've just inspired me to plant some, it's not too late. They like summer heat.


----------



## amberg (Jun 21, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> yes, we had 2 cuke patches... one did well, other is still out of control... can't eat 'em quick enuff! lol. burpless.



I agree, you can only eat so many cucumbers.


----------



## amberg (Jun 21, 2016)

chuckwood said:


> You've just inspired me to plant some, it's not too late. They like summer heat.



Like to see how they turn out. After they are up they sure grow fast.


----------



## amberg (Jun 21, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I know... I know!... but I couldn't resist (from wtf)
> View attachment 509200



Wow! ( enormous cucumbers ) Looks like they are thinking!!


----------



## amberg (Jun 22, 2016)

chuckwood said:


> You've just inspired me to plant some, it's not too late. They like summer heat.



Only 4 days since last pic. They are really starting to grow now.


----------



## amberg (Jul 3, 2016)

And now they look like this, only had to water them twice, Been getting enough rain so far.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 3, 2016)

amberg said:


> And now they look like this, only had to water them twice, Been getting enough rain so far.



hey! they look just like mine! lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 4, 2016)

I mistakenly planted 4 mounds 3 plants each lol cucumbers are prolific. If everything produced like cukes life would be easy.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 9, 2016)

still getting cukes off both plant areas... expect more, too... still budding nicely and plants continue to grow and expand, flower, set fruit, etc....


----------



## amberg (Jul 10, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hey! they look just like mine! lol



Again I am hungry! Damn they look good!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 10, 2016)

amberg said:


> Again I am hungry! Damn they look good!!




come on down, amberg! got plenty of bread and cukes... can make u all the sliced cuke sam-mies u want! and can eat!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 10, 2016)

Lol I get 20 large cukes every two days not counting what the rabbits eat


----------



## amberg (Jul 10, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> come on down, amberg! got plenty of bread and cukes... can make u all the sliced cuke sam-mies u want! and can eat!!



I finished all the cukes and drank all the vinegar out the bowl, I am now waiting for the girls to bring me 3 of those sausage egg and cheese biscuits when they come home in the morning, I love my breakfast!!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 10, 2016)

Mine are only about 6" tall. They better hurry up, will have snow in 3 months!


----------



## amberg (Jul 10, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Mine are only about 6" tall. They better hurry up, will have snow in 3 months!



*SNOW *That would be the only thing I would not like about living out there.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 10, 2016)

It's not that bad. I'm pretty quick at putting tire chains on and have a set in all the trucks.


----------

